# Zen and the art of mounted archery



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 7, 2009)

Just thought this was interesting and wanted to pass it along - I'm not an archer nor a horseman, just thought it was cool.

http://www.bendbulletin.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20091207/NEWS0107/912070301/-1/RSSNEWSMAP



> *Zen and the art of mounted archery*
> 
> Bends Katie Stearns is a rising star in a unique sport that has started to re-emerge in recent years
> 
> ...


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Dec 7, 2009)

That...is...so...cool. I want to try that!!! I can ride, and I can shoot, but I don't know if I could do both at the same time!


----------



## Gordon Nore (Dec 7, 2009)

Cool article, Bill. I like these efforts to restore arts.



Jenny_in_Chico said:


> That...is...so...cool. I want to try that!!! I can ride, and I can shoot, but I don't know if I could do both at the same time!



JiC,

It was all fun and games until somebody lost an eye.


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Dec 7, 2009)

Gordon Nore said:


> Cool article, Bill. I like these efforts to restore arts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I always say that in kenpo class. Usually after I've accidentally hurt someone.


----------

